# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  50 причин любить и ценить женщин

## vova230

*1.* Первое время с ними узнаешь много нового и смешного
*2.* Они лучше пахнут. Намного лучше. Во всех смыслах.
*3.* У многих из них есть нормальные такие сиськи.
*4.* Часто они еще и показывают сиськи!
*5.* Сиськи, сиськи… Ааа еще ноги есть!
*6.* Они меньше едят. Это выгодно.
*7.* Они быстрее напиваются. Это выгодно вдвойне.
*8.* Они, скорее всего, не выпьют втихаря вечером твое пиво.
*9.* Вторая и третья вобла в холодильнике тоже, как правило, в безопасности. Они же мало едят.
*10.* Когда они красят ногти, то как-то симпатично беспомощны.


*11.* Они могут родить детей. А дети прикольные.
*12.* Они могут воспитывать детей до 3-х лет. Поэтому дети доживают до трех лет.
*13.* Благодаря ей у тебя дома появился фен и много чего полезного.
*14.* Шуба дешевле машины. Да-да, это большой плюс женщинам!
*15.* Да, машина им не обязательно нужна дорогая! 
*16.* Они мотивируют нас на разные свершения. Хм, да, все-таки это хорошо.
*17.* Они искренне не понимают, что можно делать каждую неделю в сауне.
*18.* Ну че там кругами ходить, скажу прямо - многие вообще симпатичны.
*19.* Они почти всегда готовы к сексу. И чем старше – тем больше.
*20.* Они могут красиво объяснить какую-нибудь фигню, которую ты сделал в забытьи по пьяни.
*21.* Им можно рассказать что-то новое про машины!
*22.* Кстати, они редко курят и мусорят в машине.
*23.* Они поддерживают какой-то порядок. Без женщин Великая Проблема Второго Носка точно свела бы всех нас в могилу.
*24.* Им можно написать дурацкую СМС-ку и получить взволнованный ответ.
*25.* Они помнят дни рождения общих друзей и детей.
*26.* И в открытку могут что-нибудь толковое написать.
*27.* Часто они еще и умеют готовить. А главное умеют готовить часто.
*28.* Одна из них распинала тебя купить классное новое пальто.
*29.* Они могут подобрать нормальный галстук.
*30.* А многие (но не все) еще могут завязать его по нормальному!
*31.* Женщины ведутся на разную фигню. Это веселит.
*32.* Благодаря одной из них ты побывал в театре.
*33.* И в фелар филяр филармонии тоже побывал.
*34.* Куча не глаженного белья вызывает у женщины не только тоску, но и желание его погладить.
*35.* Вряд ли после знакомства ты узнаешь, что она фанат ненавистной тебе футбольной команды.
*36.* У нее все время есть набор пузырьков, каким-нибудь наверняка можно помыться.
*37.* Им можно поручить самую унылую и нудную работу. А также ответственную и еще кропотливую. И срочную тоже. Они точно все доделают.
*38.* В пятницу и субботу вечером они могут пересесть за руль по дороге из ресторана.
*39.* У них есть прикольные подружки. А у подружек есть (ну в общем см п. 3-5
*40.* У тебя всегда есть все шансы победить женщину в честной драке.
*41.* Она определит, что ты пьян, прежде чем успеешь сесть за руль.
*42.* Они не заставляют тебя ревновать к порножурналам, потому что она их не покупает.
*43.* Если она обидится, то не заедет тебе со всей дури в лоб. Да и чего там этой дури то, смех!
*44.* Им не в лом заправить кровать! Каждый день!!!
*45.* Они знают, какие таблетки нужно купить, чтобы вылечиться от разных болезней.
*46.* Они не боятся вызвать врача и даже пойти к нему.
*47.* Так как живут они дольше, уверен, что похоронят без бардака.
*48.* Если ты чего то натворил они злятся, но потом почему-то все равно прощают.
*49.* Они обожают составлять разные списки. Одна даже помогла дописать этот список, а то я уже иссяк 
*50.* Без их человечество давно бы уже ввернулась в первобытный хаос. Чего уж там, да.

----------

